
 Do you want to live like 'The Wolf of Wall Street'? - timme
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MsHsMskdVWzFebVIltHogUBuR8I0TTJ4tpBLQScTBic/viewform
======
rdudek
I voted hoping to see what the results are, but it just told me "Thanks".

Anyway you can publish the results? I'd be curious to know. Though I liked the
movie, I would not care enough to live a drugged-up glamorous life portrayed
there. If I was making that kind of money, I would just settle by buying a big
plot of land in a wine country and grow grapes for rest of my life.

~~~
UVB-76
_> If I was making that kind of money, I would just settle by buying a big
plot of land in a wine country and grow grapes for rest of my life._

Is that really what you want out of life?

~~~
rdudek
Yes, I love simple :)

~~~
Locke1689
Hey, sounds fantastic to me too. I don't know what these other weirdos are
looking for. ;)

~~~
aspensmonster
Prestige. Power. Influence. Just a few things that money will get you more
readily and consistently than any other method.

~~~
rdudek
That is all fine but it can be done without the chaos portrayed in the movie.

------
timme
As the voting seems to have mostly calmed down, here are the results.

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MsHsMskdVWzFebVIltHogUBuR8I...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MsHsMskdVWzFebVIltHogUBuR8I0TTJ4tpBLQScTBic/viewanalytics)

------
giarc
I expected more, and perhaps many others did. I answered "yes" simply because
I wanted to see what type of questions were asked given that response. I
didn't realize it was a 1 question survey. Your results are likely skewed.

~~~
stronglikedan
Even more skewed now due to the fact that I answered "yes" without having seen
the movie. There was no "I don't know" button.

~~~
rgallagher27
Don't answer the question then?

~~~
stronglikedan
But there were buttons to be pressed!

------
steve_benjamins
EH! I wanted to see the results :)

------
wnevets
Yes, atleast for a little while.

